# im an idiot



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

for some reason ive decided that I would like to do some rod building, perhaps this is a early midlife crisis, I like burning money or perhaps I just like to torture and frustrate myself. for starters im just going to practice and re work old blanks. my first question is ive stripped the bottom half of cork on a rod to do an xflock shrink and there is a obviously is a size difference between the blank and the reel seat. can I just run a small portion of the shrink over the reel seat, or go for the gusto and replace with a smaller dia. reel seat. the foregrip I plan on shrinking over the cork, how would be the best way to secure the end that is furthest from the reel seat. thank for any advice and hope my girlfriend believes me when I tell her this is a way to 'save' money


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a beginner and am currently building my fourth rod, so you've been warned about the experience behind this advice. 

You can use masking tape to build up a transition between the blank and the reel set and then apply the shrink over top of that. 

On the tip end of the foregrip, I'd shrink the x-flock and then carefully trim closely to the foregrip/blank junction. If you don't have guides on the butt section, you could then slide on a winding check to cover where they meet. If this is a one-piece rod that won't work. 

Depending on the diameter of the blank and grip, you may need different diameters of x-flock to make sure it's big enough to fit over the grip but small enough to shrink down tight to the blank.

I slide x-flock onto the blank, shoot some spray adhesive into both ends of the shrink, rotate it to distribute the glue, then use my heat gun to shrink it from one end to the other. Make sure you progress from one end to the other with the heat gun or you'll trap bubbles in the middle of the x-flock. If you get bubbles, a quick poke with a razor blade will allow you to squeeze out the trapped air.

With any luck, some of the more experienced builders will chime in with some good advice.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks jmadre definitely a few things I did not think of. I'll give this thing a shot. Guess worse saw is try it again. Actually worse case is I find myself hooked and needing to buy all sorts of new stuff. Good luck on your 4th


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

No problem. Go to YouTube and look for Mudhole's rodbuilding series. That'll teach you the basics. GetBit Outdoors also has a similar series there.

I highly recommend the Mudhole classes. I took the one held in Norfolk in March and learned a lot of tips by working with the instructors.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey thanks again, checked out their videos I don't quite feel so helpless. Can always try again if I blow it the first time. Pop ya a cold one if we ever bump into each other on the beach.


----------

